# Weatherby Vanguard



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

I know there are lots of sites to pull gun values...but this is kind of different. 

My father won a Weatherby Vanguard .270 at a Whitetails Unlimited dinner this year. It has an engraved stock with the WU logo and is numbered on the plate. Everyone is telling him that he shouldn't shoot it because its too valuable.

I'm a firm believer that rifles were made to shoot, not sit in a safe. The vangaurds are known shooters too from everything i've read.

So what is this gun worth?? Would you shoot it or keep it as a collectors rifle?


----------



## shockwaves (Jan 4, 2008)

shoot it, around the $450 range!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

shockwaves said:


> shoot it, around the $450 range!


I concur. 399 rifle, 50 bucks worth of engraving.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Vanguards are nice rifles but no where what a Mark V will bring in collector value.

I'm with the others....shoot it, enjoy it!


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Too many custom gun builders these days for any Weatherby to gain value. This wasn't the case during Roy's time.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam If it's got the wood stock, a new one goes between $700-800. Synthetic stock $399. The WU engraving is only special to someone who's looking for it, like a certain classic car.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

williewater99 said:


> :coolgleam If it's got the wood stock, a new one goes between $700-800. Synthetic stock $399. The WU engraving is only special to someone who's looking for it, like a certain classic car.


Exactly. Value is entirely in the eye of the buyer, not the rifle.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I won one of the QDMA guns of the year. It was a Weatherby Vangard chambered 7mm Remington magnum. I sighted it the first chance I had. Shoot it, enjoy it and hand it down to a future generation to enjoy.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys....i'll pass them along. Just reaffirms what i thought. 


mods-this can be removed now


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

The Vanguard is actually make by Howa for Weatherby. It's a slight variation on the Howa 1500 action which is a very reliable and accurate gun.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

QuakrTrakr said:


> The Vanguard is actually make by Howa for Weatherby. It's a slight variation on the Howa 1500 action which is a very reliable and accurate gun.


And is a strong, fairly smooth action for an LA platform. My Sporter will shoot into half-minute after some accurizing work that I did. Not a bad rifle at all.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Perferator said:


> And is a strong, fairly smooth action for an LA platform. My Sporter will shoot into half-minute after some accurizing work that I did. Not a bad rifle at all.


After doing some looking at the Vanguards, I decided to buy a Howa. I wanted a snythetic stock, but the Weatherby was kinda cheesy feeling. I have the one with the Hogue overmolded rubber stock, and love it! I agree about the accuracy. I had to do some fine tuning with my handloads but I'm gett about .74 groups with a 300WSM.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

QuakrTrakr said:


> After doing some looking at the Vanguards, I decided to buy a Howa. I wanted a snythetic stock, but the Weatherby was kinda cheesy feeling. I have the one with the Hogue overmolded rubber stock, and love it! I agree about the accuracy. I had to do some fine tuning with my handloads but I'm gett about .74 groups with a 300WSM.


Gotta love those Hogue stocks. I have one for my 10-22. It transformed it into a different rifle. Excellent for swampin' and quick shooting in the winter where snow would give a slippery feel on some synths and woods.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Perferator said:


> Gotta love those Hogue stocks. I have one for my 10-22. It transformed it into a different rifle. Excellent for swampin' and quick shooting in the winter where snow would give a slippery feel on some synths and woods.


My only complaint, and it might just be my jacket, is the Hogue butt pad squeaks against my clothes when it's wet. But that's splitting hairs. The Hogue stock is actually stronger than a lot of other synthetics I've seen. Now if they made the Howa in 257 Weatherby, I'd but one today!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Deluxe Wood Vanguards go for $550 or so down here. They are a nice gun with nice wood for that price range. Whitetails Unlimited doesn't have the collectability or the notoriety as say a DU gun etc....even they don't get that much love on the collecter circuit. I'd say it's a nice hunting rifle with a nice story on how it was acquired...or it's trade fodder for a gun he really wants instead. Just don't expect any premium on trade value because it won't be there. 

I know a couple of guys with nicely engraved Whitetails Unlimited T/C Encores with nice laminated stocks....they make excellent field guns!!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

QuakrTrakr said:


> The Vanguard is actually make by Howa for Weatherby. It's a slight variation on the Howa 1500 action which is a very reliable and accurate gun.


yes, and made in japan


----------

